# St Andrews At Night



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Got myself a tripod (simply Sony one) with my camera with the aim of playing with the camera at night and also to take pics of the stars... decided to take a few pics round St Andrews. Must have taken near 100!! ... But these are the ones that stood out for me as I filtered through them:

Castle In The Park:




























Now I know this pic went all wrong... but, I still rather liked it despite that, may claim it as art! :lol: Over exposed, lens flare, slightly off the level as well but you know, I rather like it:










And St Salvators:










Then, a shameless opportunity to use up the sparklers from Fireworks night:


----------



## Mattywatsit (Oct 2, 2008)

Great pics as always dave!! I take it the Spakler ones were time lapse? i might have to have a go of that myself. 

Regards,
Matthew


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dave,
Love the one St Salvator's. Would you mind giving details of how you achieved it?!

See you have thrown yourself into learning all the techniques of photography full throttle just like with detailing!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mattywatsit said:


> Great pics as always dave!! I take it the Spakler ones were time lapse? i might have to have a go of that myself.
> 
> Regards,
> Matthew


Yup, the camera IIRC was in bulb mode (hold shutter open as long as you like). Was good fun, great use of the left over sparklers 



ABGT170 said:


> Dave,
> Love the one St Salvator's. Would you mind giving details of how you achieved it?!
> 
> See you have thrown yourself into learning all the techniques of photography full throttle just like with detailing!


Ah yes, but I'm not as good at photography!! :lol:

The Sallies pic - used a tripod, long exposure and zoomed in to fill the frame, I angled the camera up in an attempt to make the building look big and grand, not sure if that worked but it looked good in my ammeture eye


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

WOW, fantastic pictures Dave. The quality is spot on! :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice shots there Dave :thumb:

Shame it was windy (nothing you could do about it though) - the flag on the castle looks like a flame, as though it's on fire. Maybe try cloning it out in PS so there's just the flagpole?

In case you haven't found it already, this is a great forum - http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/ - in the same vein as DW, laid back and friendly with lots of help :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks like your having a lot of fun Dave:thumb: A word of caution when using the bulb setting, make sure your battery is fresh, it will drain a lot quicker and (I maybe wrong on this) if it's very cold and youve just brought the camera out of a warmer enviroment (your car), condensation could collect in the chamber as could dust.

You say your tripod is a cheap one? Get a sock full of ballast (sand or similar) and place it over the cross supports which will mimimise the possibilty of sway in windy conditions. If you can afford a cable release, all the better for long exposures:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

@ S500 yes, and if he starts shooting in RAW he'll soon be asking for advice on the best 1TB USB hard drive :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

parish said:


> @ S500 yes, and if he starts shooting in RAW he'll soon be asking for advice on the best 1TB USB hard drive :lol:


we just know Dave will do it.........most probably sooner than later
:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

parish said:


> In case you haven't found it already, this is a great forum - http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/ - in the same vein as DW, laid back and friendly with lots of help :thumb:


and a trip to the photography forum on Pistonheads and look for "Get Carter" posts, a complete petrolhead and magnificent photographer also up in Scotland.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Talking of photography in Scotland - http://www.transientlight.co.uk/a_frame.php


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

This deserves a fair bit of spare time to truly enjoy but well worth it, I rather envy this guy.

http://www.stevecarter.com/

edit. Blimey I havent looked at his site in a while, til now, the time lapse and HDR stuff is stunning


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

parish said:


> Nice shots there Dave :thumb:
> 
> Shame it was windy (nothing you could do about it though) - the flag on the castle looks like a flame, as though it's on fire. Maybe try cloning it out in PS so there's just the flagpole?
> 
> In case you haven't found it already, this is a great forum - http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/ - in the same vein as DW, laid back and friendly with lots of help :thumb:


Just registered to there so will have a proper borwse around soon :thumb: Cheers 



S500 said:


> Looks like your having a lot of fun Dave:thumb: A word of caution when using the bulb setting, make sure your battery is fresh, it will drain a lot quicker and (I maybe wrong on this) if it's very cold and youve just brought the camera out of a warmer enviroment (your car), condensation could collect in the chamber as could dust.
> 
> You say your tripod is a cheap one? Get a sock full of ballast (sand or similar) and place it over the cross supports which will mimimise the possibilty of sway in windy conditions. If you can afford a cable release, all the better for long exposures:thumb:


Yes, I hung a bag of shopping (all I had in the car) from the middle of the tripod to hold it more steady :lol: Seemed to work though  ... Looking into a cable release, my colleague who has a Fuji S5 Pro has bought a wireless remote for his!

Having a lot of fun right now with the camera - just learning by playing really, I take a lot of bad photos and the odd good one, so its working out what I did differently between them to learn how to use it! Tempted by a macro lens (loved my Fuji for close up flower and insect photographs) and a telephoto lens, but I'm not buying any more until I've learned some more then I'll be able to make better decisions on the lenses I really need 



parish said:


> @ S500 yes, and if he starts shooting in RAW he'll soon be asking for advice on the best 1TB USB hard drive :lol:


Already there - I have big USB drives to back up my work and home computers - always been fussy about my own backups of important data! So, I'll just pop photographs on one of them 

Speaking of photography in Scotland, my girlfriend's parents are over from America for the week, and her dad likes his photography so we're going on a day trip roundabout which should be fun - he has a Nikon D70 so we can interchange lenses


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dave,you should touch base with Steve Carter (see above link), I reckon for a detail on his Aston he may give you a weekends photo course, just to see his home would be worth the trip.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

S500 said:


> Dave,you should touch base with Steve Carter (see above link), I reckon for a detail on his Aston he may give you a weekends photo course, just to see his home would be worth the trip.


I really should, as looking through his pictures (I remember following a link to the site before that you posted for me), if I could pick up just a few tips I'd be happy!


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Where is this ??? England?? Nice shot and very sparkling....:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Looking into a cable release, my colleague who has a Fuji S5 Pro has bought a wireless remote for his!


Check the camera manual to find out how a wireless/infra-red release works - if one is available for the D70 (I expect it is) - as it may not allow B shots. The IR remote release for my Canon 400D doesn't.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Piratez said:


> Where is this ??? England?? Nice shot and very sparkling....:thumb:


Ooooh, very thin ice there   

It's Scotland :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

parish said:


> Ooooh, very thin ice there
> 
> It's Scotland :thumb:


:lol::lol::lol:

Yes, Scotland... or shall we just be very PC and say United Kingdom


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Some cracking shots dude.


----------

